

Zuck’s Advice To Startups: Explore Before You Commit, Listen... - mohit_agg
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/20/zucks-advice-to-startups-listen-to-what-your-users-want-both-qualitatively-and-quantitatively/

======
pault
Vapid articles like these reinforce my impression of techcrunch as TMZ for
startup geeks.

------
xk_id
I really subscribe to the last piece of advice: "do something fundamental".
It's exactly what gives the kind of progress I love, yet most people don't
focus on it.

